# vise restoration removing dog



## ericoe (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi, I just purchased a Craftsman 506-51890 and am working on cleaning and painting. Does anyone know how to remove the slide pin from the dog? I have replaced the metal dogs on my current vises with hard wood dogs, which have worked well and reduced the need for shims and pads. The pin does not want to come out.










Thanks. Eric


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Is it possible that the pin is threaded (and would unscrew from the dog)?


----------



## coaster (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Eric, I see your post is pretty old. I don't have an answer, but I have the same question. Have you figured out how to remove the pin in the meantime?


----------



## ericoe (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello, I did get the pin out. It is not threaded, just a tapered friction fit. A puller would be useful. We just used a whole lot of force, pry bars, tapping etc.

I replaced the metal dog with an oak dog, and have been very happy with it. I am also happy with









the restored vise

Good luck.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Interesting, my Wilton vice came without the dog and I wasn't happy with the hardwood replacement I made, so I cut off an squared up a piece of steel and tapped it for a thumbscrew. I couldn't get quite enough clamping force with the only 1/2" thick piece of hardwood to keep something stable when hand planing. I guess when I have finished edges that I don't want to damage I use more of a planing stop.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

BFH ..LMAO ….:<))


----------

